# Ide minden madarat,ami repül vagy fut.



## atapata (2009 Február 16)

Minden madár ,ami repül vagy fut,kicsi vagy nagy. Ami létezett a madarak ősétől a már kiveszett ,vagy védett ritka,szép,szines, szürke,háziasított,vagy vad. Ha élőhelye,szaporodása különleges füzz hozzá rövid tájékoztatót,esetleg vidám történetet.

Csonttollu madár. Északi országokban költ. Magyarországra telelni jár,sokszor invázió szerüen ,majd évekig nem látni.Csatolás megtekintése 250348

A nevét a faroktollai végén található rombusz alaku csontpikkelyektől kapta


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 17)

mégegy csonttollu madár.Csatolás megtekintése 250360


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 17)

A fehér gólyát , ezt a csodálatos és nagyszerű madarat mindenki ismeri, még akkor is, ha esetleg valaki még nem is látta volna soha. Nem csak kecses, szolid megjelenése, hanem a hozzá kapcsolódó mondások, legfőképpen a gyermekáldással kapcsolatos hiedelmek tették a termékenység, boldogság, és hűség szimbólumává. Külső jellegzetességei, mint a fekete-fehér tollazat, hosszú pirosas-narancssárgás csőre, hosszú vékony lábai jól megkülönbeztetik más madaraktól. Állva kb. 100-115 cm magas, repülési szárnyfesztávolsága kb. 155-165 cm. A csőre 15-20 cm hosszú, erős és hegyes, hogy tudjon e ragadozó madár vadászni rovarokra, kisemlősökre, kétéltűekre és csúszó-mászókra fűben és vízben egyaránt. 
A gólyák neme külsőre nem különböztethető meg, legfeljebb csak annyira, hogy a hímek általában nagyobbak. A hímek súlya 3,6 kg, míg a tojók súlya 3,3 kg körüliek.


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 17)

A bőség zavara


A jégmadarak egész Európában honosak, így Magyarországon sem ritkák, de Közép-Ázsiában is nagy számban élnek. Vadászati módszerüket nemrég német fotósoknak sikerült megörökíteniük.

<!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------>


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 17)

*madár csicsergés*

*Szia a kép mellé, egy kis madár csicsergést is hoztam...élvezzétek a tavasz hangját!



*


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 17)

*kipusztult madár*

Csatolás megtekintése 250595 Dodo Az ember pusztító tevékenységének jelképévé vált. Maritiuson és két másik szigeten élt a röpképtelen madár három faja.A legnagyobb képviselője egy méter magas volt és 20-25 kilógramm.A behurcolt állatok ,valamint a tengerészek pusztitották ki.
Az utolsó példányokat a múzeumok és a magángyűjtók vásárolták fel.
1801-re hivatalosan is kihalt,napjainkra a múzeumokban egy-egy láb és fej ,valamint csontok maradtak fent.


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 17)

Mauritiusi vörös guvat. kihalt 1700 körül.


----------



## marisza (2009 Február 17)

*A SZÉNCINKE.* Veréb nagyságú nagyon eleven madár. Feje búbja, tarkója, torka fekete s a fehér pofát szélesen kantározza, a kantártól a has közepén is végig széles fekete szügyellő pászta. Dolmánya eleven zöldes, farcsíkja, farka és szárnya szilvakék; a szárnyon fehéres rovott csík. Hasa a szügyellő pásztától kétoldalt szép elevenen sárga. Csőre rövid, erős, búzaszem alakú, barnás színű; erős lába kékes. <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMari%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p {mso-margin-top-alt:auto; margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Ő hirdeti a szőlőnyitást Borsodban, mondván tavaszkor:<o></o>
*Nyitni kék, nyitni kék, nyitni kék!* (hangja csatolva)




<o></o>


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 18)

* Sárga-kék arapapagáj


Előfordulása*

Dél-Amerikában, Bolívia, Brazília, Kolumbia, Ecuador, Francia Guyana, Guyana, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Suriname, Trinidad és Tobago és Venezuela területén honos. Alföldi és folyók menti erdők, mocsarak, szavannák lakója.

* Megjelenése *

Magassága 85 centiméter, testtömege 900-1300 gramm. Nyakának oldala, a hasa olajsárga, homloka és fejtető egy része zöld, csupasz pofafoltja krémfehér, háta és szárnya egy része kék. Csőre 6 cm hosszú. A nemek hasonlóak.

* Életmódja*

Különböző magvak, gyümölcsök, bogyók és rovarok teszik ki a táplálékát.

* Szaporodása *

Tavasszal költi ki 2-4 tojásból álló fészekalját. A tojó a költést egyedül végzi, a táplálásban mind a két szülő részt vesz.

* Tartása *

A leggyakrabban tartott araféle. Magyarországon minden állatkertben, ahol tartanak papagájokat megtalálható. Ezenkívül szinte az egyetlen ara, mely magángyűjtőknél is megtalálható hazánkban. Fogságban viszonylag jól tartható madár és elég kielégítő a szaporodási rátája is. A többi arafajjal ellentétben, e fajnál mára szinte teljesen kielégíthető a kereslet fogságban szaporított madarakkal, így a természetből való befogás a sárga-kék aránál nem jelentős mértékű.


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 18)

*Paradicsommadár*

A 17.-18.századi ,kalap és ruha tolldivat,mértéktelen madárpusztítással járt.Többek közt a Strucc ,Daru,Kócsag,de mindenféle madár,így a Paradicsommadár is,aminek a Pápua Új-Guineai őserdők nyújtottak némi menedéket.Nevezetes a hímek díszes tollruhája,valmint a jellegzetes násztánca.



Csatolás megtekintése 250927


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 18)

Daru


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 18)

*Kócsag*

A Kócsagtoll is keresett volt egykoron. Ma a természetvédelmi területjelző tábla 

jelképállata.


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 19)

*Fecske*

FüstifecskeCsatolás megtekintése 251295odufecske 

Karolinai fecske


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 19)

*Sólyomfélék*

Kabasólyom 



törpesólyom

Aplomodo.... .Prérisólyom


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Február 20)

*hozzászólnék*

_szeretnék ügyes lenni ,küldenék madárkát,remélem sikerülni fog_


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Február 20)

*köszönöm ,ata ,látod tanulékony vagyok ,ők a rigó barátaim,nagyon rendesek,kellemes szép napot*


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Február 20)

*ittcsak megköszönte az ebédet ,azért nézett vissza*


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Február 20)

*jól nevelt*


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 20)

*Szajkó,Mátyásmadár*

Pajkos madár,ügyes hangutánzó.


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 21)

*Nandu. Röpképtelen futómadár.*

130 cm magas,Délamerika füves pusztáin él.A hím költi ki a tojásokat


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 21)

*Emu.Futómadár,Ausztrália.*

Az Emu hasonlít a Nanduhoz de jóval nagyobb160Cm.45km sebességgel fut.








A hím költi ki és védelmezi a fiókákat.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 21)

*Strucc*

Szegycsontjuk lapos, pajzsformájú és taraj nélküli, emiatt röpképtelen. Szárnyai csökevényesek, medencéje zárt. Lábai hosszúak, erősek és kétujjuak, amelyek közül a belső erősebb és nagyobb, mint a külső. Az ujjak rövid és tompa karmokkal felfegyverzet, erős rugásukkal az oroszlánra is veszélyt jelentenek. A feje és a nyaka csupasz. A hím fekete színű, kivéve a szárnyak és fark fénylő fehér tollait. A nőstény szürkés-barna, piszkos-fehér szárny- és farktollakkal. Csőre szarusárga, nyaka vörös, combjai hússzínűek. Hossza 2 méter, magassága 2,5 méter, súlya 75 kilogramm, vagyis a legnagyobb jelenleg élő madár.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Február 21)

*és a kedvencem.... Nimfa papagáj*

NIMFAPAPAGÁJ: (Nymphicus hollandicus /régen: Callipsittacus Novae-Hollandiae v. Leptolophus novae-hollandiae/ - Nymphensittich - Cockatiel): eredeti élőhelyét Ausztráliában találjuk, a kontinens középső és nyugati sztyeppéin, ahol ez a látványos, a kakaduk családjába tartozó papagáj nagy csapatokban él, s fák odvaiba fészkel.


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 22)

*Fregattmadár.Többségében Amerika szubtrópusi vidékein él.*

Hirhedt légikalóz,más madarak zsámányát is elrabolja .Hosszusága egy méter,szárnyfesztáv 2.2 méter.A hímek jellegzetes piros felfújható torokzacskójukkal csábíta




nak.Csatolás megtekintése 252218


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 23)

*Titánia 2.5méter magas röpképtelen kihalt ragadozómadár*



Csatolás megtekintése 253084 Ötmillió évvel ezelött Délamerikából került át északra kétmillió évvel ezelött halt ki


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)

*Páva.

*

​


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 25)

*Hoacin (bubostyúk) Délamerika őserdeiben él*

Fiókájának a szárnyain kapaszkodó karmok vannak,és kiváló úszó ,felnőve a karmai visszafejlődnek,úszóképességét is elveszti.A fentiek miatt nagyon hasonlít, egy a Németország területén talált madár tucatnyi kövületéhez ,aminek fogai vannak mint a dínóknak de már tollai vannak.





Növényevő,sok levelet fogyaszt,emésztése eltér más fajoktól ezért bűzös szagot áraszt


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 26)

BariZsu írta:


> NIMFAPAPAGÁJ: (Nymphicus hollandicus /régen: Callipsittacus Novae-Hollandiae v. Leptolophus novae-hollandiae/ - Nymphensittich - Cockatiel): eredeti élőhelyét Ausztráliában találjuk, a kontinens középső és nyugati sztyeppéin, ahol ez a látványos, a kakaduk családjába tartozó papagáj nagy csapatokban él, s fák odvaiba fészkel.


BariZsu, ez itt a tenyeredben a te kis papagáj-kölköd? Nagyon megható!


----------



## elke (2009 Március 1)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 2)

Kedves Atapata, sajnálom hogy nem tudtam most ehhez leiratot hozni, de oly gyönyörű fotó, hogy muszáj volt elhoznom, íme a boldogság kék madara:





És itt az a fantasztikus oldal, ahol találtam, további sok csodás madárfotóval, idei madáretetésekről többnyire:
http://www.juliezickefoose.com/blog/archive/2009_02_01_juliezickefoose_archive.html


----------



## Black wolf (2009 Március 7)

A világ egyik leggyönyörűbb madara, egy albínó páva. ^^


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 7)

Black wolf írta:


> A világ egyik leggyönyörűbb madara, egy albínó páva. ^^


Tényleg szép. Ez egymásik kép ,talán mégszebb.


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 8)

Lefelejtettem a többi szöveget.. 


*HARKÁLYFÉLÉK* (_PICIDAE_ - Woodpeckers): a harkályalakúak rendjének egyik családja. Megjelenésében egyöntetűbb, mint a hasonló nevű rend fajai. 
A nagyságuk az ökörszem méreteitől 56 cm-ig terjed. A testük nyúlánk. 
Rendkívül hosszan kiölthető _nyelv_, véső alakú, nem túl hosszú, de hegyes csőr, rövid csüd és hosszú ujjak jellemzik az ide tartozó fajokat. 
A csőr kemény ütései utat nyitnak a farontó bogarak járataiba v. lehetővé teszik, hogy a madár hozzáférjen a fa nedveihez. 
A nyelv külön szót érdemel: zsinórszerű, megnyújtható, puha, de_ a hegye szaruszerű_. Ezen túl tű alakú és apró szálkákkal borított. A nyelvcsontok ívben tekerednek és a koponya hátulsó részén rögzülnek, így féregszerű mozgásra képesek, és a harkály a rovarok járataiban veszi ennek hasznát. Mélyen be tud oda nyúlni. A ragacsos nyál v. a szigonyos végű nyelv segíti a zsákmány megragadását. 
Csodálatos, hogy a harkályok mindig olyan járatokat bontanak meg, amelyet érdemes. Ebben nyilván szerepe van a fülnek is. Kísérletileg bebizonyították, hogy a műszerrel indukált lárvarágás hangja mozgósítja a harkályokat. A _hanghatásra_ vadul kopácsolni kezdték az üres "lárvadobozt". 
A lábuk erőteljes. A négy ujj közül_ a negyedik vetélő._ Egyes fajoknál előfordul, hogy csak 3 ujjat találunk. 
A karmaik erősek, élesek, _sarló alakúak_. Ezek által biztos a madár kapaszkodása bármely fa törzsén, merthogy az összes lehetséges élőhely közül a harkályfélék a fák törzsét foglalták el. 
Érdekes viszont, hogy fejjel lefelé, mint a csuszkák, nem képesek közlekedni. Mászás közben a harkály_ legalább 20 ponton támaszkodik:_ 8 erős, előre görbülő karmán, ugyanennyi ujjbütykén, a két láb talpán és még legalább a két középső farktollán. 
Ha úgy adódik, akkor a többi kormánytoll is segíti a kapaszkodást. Amikor megvizsgáljuk a harkályok hasát, akkor a has összepiszkolódott tollazata (mohos, gyantás, sáros) bizonyítja, hogy_ a hasukkal is támaszkodnak_. 
Szinte mindig_ a fák törzsén_ mutatkoznak, ott költenek is, a maguk ácsolta odvakban, amelyekben különösképpen sikerül védeni a költést. 
A szárny közepesen hosszú, kerek. 10 elsőrendű evezőjük van, s ezek keskenyek és hegyesek. Az első szokatlanul rövid, rendszerint a 4-5. a leghosszabb. 
A_ 10 nagy és 2 kicsiny_ merev és hegyes tollból álló farkuk általában feltűnő. A két középső kormánytoll a leghosszabb és a legerősebb. A farok szerepe a test kitámasztásában elsőrendű. A csévék itt rendkívül erősek. 
Meg kell említeni, hogy a kormánytollak fontosságát alátámasztja a szokásostól eltérő vedlésük: a két középső kormánytoll csak akkor hullik ki, amikor a kifelé haladó vedlés során létrejön az új támaszték. 
_Anatómiailag is _számos sajátosságot fedezhetünk itt fel: a fejbúb feltűnően domború; az orrcsont két oldalán csatornás csontocskák fekszenek, melyeken a nyelvcsont szarvacskái tapadnak. 
A villacsontjuk gyenge, ellenben a kulcscsontjuk nagyon erős. 12 nyak és 7 feltűnően nagy farkcsigolyájuk van. 
Különös, hogy a harkályféléken_ alig vannak pehelytollak_. A fedőtollak egyik-másik fajnál foszlottak, ill. a fejen bóbitát alkothatnak.


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 8)

*Sárgarigó.Európában és Ászia egy részén él*

Gerekkorom kedvelt madara,a szőllőnken is fészkelt. Versenyt fütyültem a "huncut a bírózó" hímmel,aki a sárrgarigókra jellemző csatakiáltással "tessék!!"-el is válaszolt néha.A tojó hangja szerényebb,macskanyávogáshoz hasonló. Így kerül a macska a cseresznyefára.Fészkét gyakran ,egy villás ág alá függesztett ,rafiából madzaggal kötözött kosárba építi.
A sárgarigók családjának két nemzetségben összesen 28 faja van. A Budapesti Állat- és Növénykertben két rokon faja található az amuri sárgarigó (Oriolus chinensis) és a feketefejú sárgarigó (Oriolus larvatus). Itt meghallgathatod a sárgarigó hangját.
Csatolás megtekintése 258157 










Öt éve is elmúlt már,hogy láttam,de lehet már felejtek.


----------



## elke (2009 Március 10)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 10)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 10)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/300384"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/300384" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 24)

*Mandarin kacsa.Nyáron Oroszországban,télen Kínában él.*

Amikor elösször Zillah a chat-klubba hozta nekem ezt a képet
azt hittem ilyen madár talán nincs is. De van,a gácsérok nász-
ruhája ilyen ,amit később levedlenek. Még pár képet vadásztam
hozzá.Csatolás megtekintése 265100 Az utóbbi képek EL fotói.
és a Veszprémi Állatkertben készűltek.


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 26)

Itt a nézhető méretü kép, Hóbagoly.
Bari Zsu,ha akarod szivesen segítek neked 
hogyan kell nézhető méretü képet betenni.
Írj privátot.
A kép Bari Zsu képe.
Csatolás megtekintése 265849


----------



## Melitta (2009 Március 27)

s
kicsit kisebb kepeket tegyetek fel mert az egesz oldalt szetnyomja.Koszi


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 27)

*Harkály. Szöveg BariZsu eredeti 36. hozzászólása.*

<!-- message --> 



*HARKÁLYFÉLÉK* (_PICIDAE_ - Woodpeckers): a harkályalakúak rendjének egyik családja. Megjelenésében egyöntetűbb, mint a hasonló nevű rend fajai. 
A nagyságuk az ökörszem méreteitől 56 cm-ig terjed. A testük nyúlánk. 
Rendkívül hosszan kiölthető _nyelv_, véső alakú, nem túl hosszú, de hegyes csőr, rövid csüd és hosszú ujjak jellemzik az ide tartozó fajokat. 
A csőr kemény ütései utat nyitnak a farontó bogarak járataiba v. lehetővé teszik, hogy a madár hozzáférjen a fa nedveihez. 
A nyelv külön szót érdemel: zsinórszerű, megnyújtható, puha, de_ a hegye szaruszerű_. Ezen túl tű alakú és apró szálkákkal borított. A nyelvcsontok ívben tekerednek és a koponya hátulsó részén rögzülnek, így féregszerű mozgásra képesek, és a harkály a rovarok járataiban veszi ennek hasznát. Mélyen be tud oda nyúlni. A ragacsos nyál v. a szigonyos végű nyelv segíti a zsákmány megragadását. 
Csodálatos, hogy a harkályok mindig olyan járatokat bontanak meg, amelyet érdemes. Ebben nyilván szerepe van a fülnek is. Kísérletileg bebizonyították, hogy a műszerrel indukált lárvarágás hangja mozgósítja a harkályokat. A _hanghatásra_ vadul kopácsolni kezdték az üres "lárvadobozt". 
A lábuk erőteljes. A négy ujj közül_ a negyedik vetélő._ Egyes fajoknál előfordul, hogy csak 3 ujjat találunk. 
A karmaik erősek, élesek, _sarló alakúak_. Ezek által biztos a madár kapaszkodása bármely fa törzsén, merthogy az összes lehetséges élőhely közül a harkályfélék a fák törzsét foglalták el. 
Érdekes viszont, hogy fejjel lefelé, mint a csuszkák, nem képesek közlekedni. Mászás közben a harkály_ legalább 20 ponton támaszkodik:_ 8 erős, előre görbülő karmán, ugyanennyi ujjbütykén, a két láb talpán és még legalább a két középső farktollán. 
Ha úgy adódik, akkor a többi kormánytoll is segíti a kapaszkodást. Amikor megvizsgáljuk a harkályok hasát, akkor a has összepiszkolódott tollazata (mohos, gyantás, sáros) bizonyítja, hogy_ a hasukkal is támaszkodnak_. 
Szinte mindig_ a fák törzsén_ mutatkoznak, ott költenek is, a maguk ácsolta odvakban, amelyekben különösképpen sikerül védeni a költést. 
A szárny közepesen hosszú, kerek. 10 elsőrendű evezőjük van, s ezek keskenyek és hegyesek. Az első szokatlanul rövid, rendszerint a 4-5. a leghosszabb. 
A_ 10 nagy és 2 kicsiny_ merev és hegyes tollból álló farkuk általában feltűnő. A két középső kormánytoll a leghosszabb és a legerősebb. A farok szerepe a test kitámasztásában elsőrendű. A csévék itt rendkívül erősek. 
Meg kell említeni, hogy a kormánytollak fontosságát alátámasztja a szokásostól eltérő vedlésük: a két középső kormánytoll csak akkor hullik ki, amikor a kifelé haladó vedlés során létrejön az új támaszték. 
_Anatómiailag is _számos sajátosságot fedezhetünk itt fel: a fejbúb feltűnően domború; az orrcsont két oldalán csatornás csontocskák fekszenek, melyeken a nyelvcsont szarvacskái tapadnak. 
A villacsontjuk gyenge, ellenben a kulcscsontjuk nagyon erős. 12 nyak és 7 feltűnően nagy farkcsigolyájuk van. 
Különös, hogy a harkályféléken_ alig vannak pehelytollak_. A fedőtollak egyik-másik fajnál foszlottak, ill. a fejen bóbitát alkothatnak. 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->Csatolás megtekintése 266206
<HR>





"Én már azóta szeretlek,mikor nem voltál más csak puszta gondolat,
És a csillagok lüktették az égre,képzelt mosolyodat​


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 28)

*Albatross. A déli féltekén elterjedtebb.*

A legnagyobb fajának súlya megközelíti a 10 kilót is,szárnyfesztávja három méter feletti,számos kis-sebb alfaja van.
Szivesen vadászi éjszaka,amikor is a tintahalak a felszin közelében vannak,ezekből a begyében olajos folyadékot válszt ki,ezzel eteti fiókáit is. A fiókák majd *kilenc* hónap után lesznek repülő képesek , a hatalmas szárnykakkal a fiatalok repgyakorlata
a természetfilmesek kedvence. A madarak egy életre választanak párt,ha elveszti a párját nem költ többet.

A kis bélyegképekre kattintva teljes méretet kapsz.
Érdekes a madár vízalatti mozgása az egyik képen.


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 28)

*Albatross.A déli féltekén él.Fenséges madár*

A legnagyobb fajának súlya megközelíti a 10 kilót is,szárnyfesztávja három méter feletti,számos kis-sebb alfaja van.
Szivesen vadászi éjszaka,amikor is a tintahalak a felszin közelében vannak,ezekből a begyében olajos folyadékot válszt ki,ezzel eteti fiókáit is. A fiókák majd *kilenc* hónap után lesznek repülő képesek , a hatalmas szárnykakkal a fiatalok repgyakorlata
a természetfilmesek kedvence. A madarak egy életre választanak párt,ha elveszti a párját nem költ többet.

A kis bélyegképekre kattintva teljes méretet kapsz.
Érdekes a madár vízalatti mozgása az egyik k

épen.


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 28)

*Albatross mégegyszer.*

Itt látni milyen fenséges.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 29)




----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Március 29)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 29)

<embed flashvars="vID=abf851e28c&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="512" height="384" name="guPlayer-abf851e28c" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 31)

*Madarak*


----------



## atapata (2009 Április 1)

*Albatross mégegyszer.*



atapata írta:


> Itt látni milyen fenséges.
> /quote]
> 
> Az albatrossom nem tűri ha mutogatják már másodszor szökik le a CH-ról: most jpeg formában próbálom ideszögezni.
> ...


----------



## BariZsu (2009 Április 4)

A *szarka* _(Pica pica)_ a madarak osztályának a verébalakúak _(Passeriformes)_ rendjébe és a varjúfélék _(Corvidae)_ családjába tartózó faj.
Előszeretettel gyűjti össze fészkébe a fényes, csillogó tárgyakat, ezért a népi folklórban mint „tolvaj szarka” él. A papagájhoz hasonlóan megtanítható az emberi beszéd utánzására. Az egyetlen madár, amelyről tudott, hogy képes felismerni magát a tükörben,<sup id="cite_ref-0" class="reference">[1]</sup> amit a fejlett éntudat jelének tartanak.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

*Ne kerülj az útjába mert megtámad*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

Tyúkanyó és családja.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

*Naáááá ki a vezér?Mer valaki követni?

*


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 6)

*angyalkám*

Galambok a Dom téren


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

_*Fekete hattyúk,nagyon ritkánn lehet látni őket.

*_



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

_*Ezek pedig a veszekedő /*_*féltékeny/ fehér hattyúk.


*


----------



## atapata (2009 Április 8)

*Ezek is hattyúk,csk most forgalmat irányítanak.*

Csatolás megtekintése 273405


----------



## kilima (2009 Április 11)

Tavasz táján - gólyás háttérkép

Csatolás megtekintése 274160

:55:


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)

Szarka néni, a madár világ TOLVAJ fejedelme.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)

Nádi rigó.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Egyszerűen csodaszép.


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Ezek is szépek.


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Egy kis háztáji:


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Még egy adag győnyőrűség:


----------



## atapata (2009 Április 24)

*Fehérfarku rétisas*

Norvégiától a Balkánig fordul elő, Ázsiában is ismert elsősorban vizes környzetet kedveli.Tápláléka hal ,béka, kisemlősök,fészkelő helye a vadászterülete közelében van,Tengerpartokon sziklás helyeken is költ.Magassága 75-96 cm,szárnyfesztávja 180-220cm.A Természetvédelmi Világszervezet Vőrös listáján szerepel.Eszmei értéke 1 000 000 forint.Magyarországon mintegy 150 pár fészkel.Az utóbbi időben például Baranyában 4 párról harmincra növekedett.
Csatolás megtekintése 278916


----------



## Szamica (2009 Április 24)

*Vadgalamb, vadgerle (STREPTOPHELIA TURTUR)


A magyar nép egyik közismert és közkedvelt madara a vadgerle, amely a galambfélék (Columbidae) családjába tartozik. Szép, kecses testalkatú, a legkisebb galamb-alkatú madarunk. A népi gerlice elnevezése a szlávból, a gorlicából ered. Vándorló őseink már az Uralon inneni részeken is megfigyelhették, megkedvelhették, s át is vették az orosz elnevezését. Más európai népek e galambfélének nem a színéről, hanem a kibocsátott hangjáról, a "turr-turr"-ról nevezték el. Így a németek "turteltaube"-nak, Erdélyben a románok "turturikának" nevezik, ezzel is utánozva a vadgerle dallamos, közismert *


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 25)

Én nem tudok sokat a madarakról,de csoda szépek.


----------



## Moncsa1978 (2009 Május 11)

Én is teszek fel 2 hattyú képet. A Balatonon fényképeztem le.


----------



## Gabetto (2009 Június 30)

Ők a mi matuzsálem "szemünkfényei" :


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 2)

Kedves Atapata!
Még új vagyok a fórumon, ezért még csak olvasgatok, de szenzációs topic-ok vannak. Többek között a tied is az! 
Én is nagyon szeretem a madarakat! A szüleim házánál az udvaron áll egy több mint 30 éves cseresznyefa. (hatalmas)
Télen az apukám madáretetőket rak ki a fára, és ősztől tavaszig eteti a madarakat. A fa a nappali ablakától csak pár méterre van, és gyerekkorom óta csodálattal figyeltük a madarakat, amint leszálltak enni. Az apu cselhez folyamodva sokszor az ablakpárkányt is megszórta magokkal, és mondhatom csodálatos érzés az ablak másik oldaláról (szobából) figyelni ahogy esznek!  Közülük is egy madár a kedvencemmé vált, érdekesen eszi a magokat. Ez a madár a meggyvágó. Jöttek még tengelicek, zöldikék, erdei pintyek, vörösbegyek, na és cinegék. Közben az éneküket is megjegyeztem, így már csak ekég hallanom, és megmondom melyik madár énekel. Közben felnőttem, új házba költöztünk, és én is ültettem fát az udvarra. Alig várom, hogy megnőjön, hogy én is tudjam etetni a madarakat. Ugyanis sokan nem tudják, de a madár csak akkor száll le enni, ha elegendő rejtőzködő terület van a számára! 
És íme a kedvenc madaram!


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 2)

Na itt a kép róla! Csodálatos!!!


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 2)

Vörösbegy




Zöldike




Kék cinke






És a Tengelic


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 24)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 3)

Nagyon tetszenek a madaraitok. A kedvenc madaram a pingvin,úgy láttam az még nincs.


----------



## Árvai Emil (2009 Augusztus 4)

*internetről*

<TABLE class=tablebg cellSpacing=1 width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=row1><TD class=profile vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=4 width=150 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=postdetails></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=5 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324717Csatolás megtekintése 324720

Csatolás megtekintése 324716







Szeretettel küldöm minden madárkedvelőnek. Sajnos egy önkényes foglaló is közé keveredett


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324868















Remélem ennek a madárnak is örül valaki


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324876





Csatolás megtekintése 324877


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324929Csatolás megtekintése 324930

Ez itt valami csatolási tréfa lehet


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324929Csatolás megtekintése 324930


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324933


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 21)

*Tollas dinoszaurusz*

Forrás
hetek Országos Közéleti hetilap

*Tollas dinoszauruszok (2004)*




*Sajátos időszaki kiállítás nyílt pénteken a Magyar Természettudományi Múzeumban. Az itt látható szárnyas dinoszauruszmaradványok 124 millió évesnek tartott kínai leletek. A kontinentális Európában először nálunk mutatják be azt a tizenhárom leletet, amely anno vihart keltett tudományos körökben. *


A történet 143 évvel ezelőtt, 1861-ben kezdődött, amikor felfedezték az ősmadarat (Archaeopteryx). A csontváz körül látható tollak lenyomatai arról tanúskodtak, hogy ezek minden kétséget kizáróan egy madár – sőt, a tudomány által ismert legősibb madár – leletei. Az állat a dinoszauruszokra jellemző tulajdonságokkal is rendelkezett. Így felvetődött a kérdés: vajon a ma élő madarak a dinoszauruszok leszármazottai?
A kínai tollas dinoszauruszok az evolucionisták szerint választ jelentettek a kérdésre. A leletek alapján azt állítják, hogy a ragadozó dinoszauruszok nem haltak ki, hanem a tollak, majd később a repülés képességének kifejlődése révén madarakká alakultak!
A tollas dinoszauruszokkal és a madarakkal egy időben élt a repülő hüllők egy csoportja: a Pteroszauruszok. 
A legnagyobb példányok szárnyfesztávolsága elérte a 20-22 métert is. Magyarországról is előkerültek 90 millió évesnek gondolt repülőhüllő-csontok, köztük egy 30 centiméteres, fogak nélküli teljes állkapocs. A lelet szintén látható a kiállításon. Egyes elképzelések szerint ezek az élőlények 67 millió éve végleg elt?ntek a Föld színéről. (Hetek) 2004

<!-- /node-inner, /node -->


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 25)

Weitenau - Állatpark

<img src="http://img0.tar.hu/pensfan66/img/34349621.jpg#3" weight=800 height=600>


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 25)

Weitenau - Vogelpark


<img src="http://img0.tar.hu/pensfan66/img/34378678.jpg#3" weight=800 height=600>


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 25)

Weitenau - Vogelpark

<img src="http://img0.tar.hu/pensfan66/img/34378393.jpg#3" weight=800 height=600>


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 25)

<img src="http://img0.tar.hu/pensfan66/img/34377050.jpg#3" width=800 height=600>


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 25)

<img src="http://img0.tar.hu/pensfan66/img/34377253.jpg#3" width=800 height=600>


----------



## kishaszi (2009 Augusztus 25)

<img src="http://img0.tar.hu/pensfan66/img/34377180.jpg#3" width=800 height=600>


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Szeptember 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 333361Csatolás megtekintése 333367

Csatolás megtekintése 333362Csatolás megtekintése 333363

Csatolás megtekintése 333364Csatolás megtekintése 333368

Csatolás megtekintése 333366Csatolás megtekintése 333365


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Szeptember 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 333374Csatolás megtekintése 333370

Csatolás megtekintése 333375Csatolás megtekintése 333371

Csatolás megtekintése 333372Csatolás megtekintése 333369



Csatolás megtekintése 333376


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Szeptember 15)

Hűű, Viktor, ez valódi páva?

Csatolás megtekintése 335001Csatolás megtekintése 335003


----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 19)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="460"><tbody><tr><tr><td background="images/showdetail_left_lista_yellow.gif">
</td> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">




</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Szeptember 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 341336Csatolás megtekintése 341334

Csatolás megtekintése 341337Csatolás megtekintése 341338

Csatolás megtekintése 341333Csatolás megtekintése 341335


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 4)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 4)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 4)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 4)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Október 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 344589Csatolás megtekintése 344591

Csatolás megtekintése 344587Csatolás megtekintése 344592

Csatolás megtekintése 344590Csatolás megtekintése 344588

Csatolás megtekintése 344586


----------



## Dolcezza (2009 Október 16)

Nagyon sok szép madarat láttam ebben a fórumban!!!! Jó ötlet volt!!


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Október 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 348771Csatolás megtekintése 348766

Csatolás megtekintése 348767Csatolás megtekintése 348768

Csatolás megtekintése 348770Csatolás megtekintése 348769


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## korall44 (2009 November 3)

.
Csatolás megtekintése 434960


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 3)

Nos, ehhez mit szóltok?


----------



## korall44 (2009 November 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 16)




----------



## Kenezklari (2009 December 22)

*Cinke*

Mi őket etetjük télen, most hogy kemény a hideg, egész nap itt vannak.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)

​


----------



## horgasnora (2010 Január 5)

*Köszönet*



KóborAngyal írta:


> *Szia a kép mellé, egy kis madár csicsergést is hoztam...élvezzétek a tavasz hangját!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Köszönöm a madárcsicsergést !Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam. Már régóta kerestem ilyent.:00:
Üdv.: Nóra


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 12)

​


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 18)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 18)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 22)

Évicus háát ezek gyönyörűek.




​


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)

Örülök ha tetszenek!


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Ingrid15 (2010 Január 30)

A szárnyak elképesztő gyorsasággal verdesnek: egyenletes repüléskor másodpercenként nyolcvanszor, az udvarlás célját szolgáló légtornász-bemutatók alkalmával pedig kétszázszor. A kolibrik abban különböznek a többi madártól, hogy felszállás után azonnal elérik a maximális sebességüket.





forrás: http://tomtit.blog.hu/2008/04/10/kolibri_3 és 
http://files.blogter.hu/user_files/144500/kolibris2.jpg


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 2)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## arpad001 (2010 Február 18)

Nagyon szép gyűjtemény !! XD


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 23)

:d


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 25)

:d


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 27)

:d


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 27)

:d


----------



## bea80 (2010 Február 27)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 1)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## esti kornélia (2010 Március 2)

http://www.geographic.hu/images/napkepek/2005-08-24-3


----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 7)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 12)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 12)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 2)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 2)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 3)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=721c59afaf&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-721c59afaf" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=721c59afaf&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-721c59afaf" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 8)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## Noci87 (2010 Április 18)

A mi fecskénk ​


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)

*Szerelmes pár.*


----------



## Eryka94 (2010 Július 2)

*Hazai madarak*

Madarász ként feltöltök egy pár képet hazai madarainkról, amelyek igazán figyelemre méltóak.

A képeken látható madarak:
1. Jeges búvár (Gavia immer)
2. Bakcsó _(Nycticorax nycticorax)_
3. Füles vöcsök (_Podiceps auritus_)
4. Törpegém (_Ixobrychus minutus_)


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 15)

Ez mi lehet?




​


----------



## cedy (2010 Augusztus 17)

Ők is madarak)


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 4)

.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 5)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=721c59afaf&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-721c59afaf" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=721c59afaf&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-721c59afaf" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>


----------



## AndiC (2010 November 5)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 8)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*A flamingók 1 lábon ácsorgásáról*

"Rengeteg teória létezik arra, hogy a flamingók miért kedvelik az egy lábon ácsorgást. Többek szerint így pihentetik a másik lábukat, mások viszont úgy vélekednek, hogy egy lábról könnyebben elmenekülhetnek a ragadozók elől, mivel így kevesebb időbe telik a felszállás, de az is szerepel a feltevések között, hogy így javul a vérkeringésük. 

A Philadelphiai Egyetem két kutatója elhatározta, hogy végére jár az ügynek és kideríti, mi az igazság. A helyi állatkert karibi flamingóit figyelték meg, és azt találták, hogy a kecses madarak leginkább a vízben állnak egy lábra, aminek az lehet az oka, hogy így szabályozzák a testük hőmérsékletét. 

A Zoo Biology című szaklapban megjelent tanulmányukban a kutatók azt írják: a flamingók a vízben sokkal többször állnak fél lábon, mint a földön. Ez azért van, mert a vízben így próbálják konzerválni a testhőmérsékletüket: ha mindkét lábukat beraknák a vízbe, akkor több hőt veszítenének. Cserélgetik is a lábaikat, nehogy az egyik túlságosan kihűljön. 

A kutatók azt a feltételezést sem zárták ki, hogy az egy lábon állással a vízben csökken a gombás fertőzés és a paraziták elterjedésének a veszélye. Más madarak, mint például a gémek, a gólyák vagy a kacsák is kedvelik az egy lábon árcsorgást - a szakértők szerint hasonló megfontolásból, mint a flamingók."​


----------



## ogustus (2010 December 29)

*varjak*

Szolnok-Szandaszőlősön onnan lehet tudni hogy vége van a nyárnak, jön a lehűlés hogy a varjak elözönlik a házunk előtt lévő nyárfákat megpihennek majd tovább repüljenek élelmet keresni, minden reggel 7 óra körül érkeznek visszafelé pedig 16 óra körül jönnek és mennek Újszász felé, rengetegen vannak több százan van amikor a kertet is ellepik 50-en 60-an főleg a diófák környékét és almafák alját, én nem bánom mert rengeteg férget összeszednek


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 24)




----------



## Jutka66 (2011 Február 24)

*emu*



atapata írta:


> Az Emu hasonlít a Nanduhoz de jóval nagyobb160Cm.45km sebességgel fut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sziasztok!
Jutka vagyok és Magyarországon élek. 4 gyermekemmel és férjemmel költöztünk a zajos nagyvárosból falura. Azóta rengeteg állatot tartunk, nyulat, csirkék, kacsák, vietnámi csüngőhasu malacok, kecskék, és remélem mostmár emu-t is.
Nagyon sok mindent hallottam róluk.
Az a baj, hogy nálunk az emu még mindig veszélyes állatnak minősül és a tartásához engedélyt kell/lene/ kérni. 
Van egy pár ismerősöm, akiknél már vannak emu-k ők mesélték, hogy mennyire tud hizelegni ez a hatalmas madár és egyáltalán nem veszélyes. A területét természetesen védi, de ha pici korától neveled, veled van, akkor semmi gond.
Én most kezdtem el keltetni emu-tojásokat. Jövő hónap végén kiderül, hogy mennyi kismadaram lesz. Egyenlőre 6 tojás van a keltetőben de igéretet kaptam rá, hogy még kapok.
Sajnos nálunk még nem nagyon ismerik ezt a fajtát, mindenki azt kérdezi, hogy milyen állat, még nem is hallottak róla, pedig minden része felhasználható, a tojásától a zsirján keresztül a tolláig.
Egyébként nálunk 15 ezer Ft-ba kerül egy emu-csibe naposan. A keltethető tojás ára 2.500-3.000 Ft-ba kerül.
Mi a családommal nem kifejezetten anyagi haszonszerzés miatt tartjuk az állatokat. Vannak köztük kedvencek és vannak olyanok is, amelyek a családi kasszát bővitik azzal, ha a husát, tojását, tejét mi fogyasztjuk el és nem kell a boltban megvenni a drága és még csak izében nem is hasonló termékeket. Igy legalább tudjuk mit eszünk.
Bocs, hogy ennyit beszéltem, és örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra.


----------



## Jutka66 (2011 Február 24)

*nandu*

Szeretnék ilyen madarat tartani, de sajnos nálunk Magyarországon /tudomásom szerint csak egy embernek van/, nem hogy madarat, de még tojást sem lehet kapni, amit ki tudnék keltetni.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 28)

Itt a tavasz...


----------



## Onogundur (2011 Április 1)

http://img.sarok.org/userimages/4178/2007-09-24_gpb_59.jpg


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 23)

Ezen a tavaszon sok olyan fészek látható ahol 3 fióka van.
Sok a breki,van mit enni.




​


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 3)

*fehér gólya*

Még néhány nap, és kirepülnek a fiókák.


----------



## Jaszladany (2011 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok! 

Egy kis fiatal, sérült harkályt fogadtam be, kimentvén a macska szájából.
Van valakinek harkályféle-mentésével kapcsolatos tapasztalata?

Felhívtam az Állatkertet, onnan adtak instrukciókat, mit kell vele tenni, mert jelenleg nem tudom bevinni az Állatkertbe.
Amúgy jól van, nyers csirkehússal kell etetni.
Éktelenül kiabál, ha megfogom, de nem eszik magától, csak iszik.
Néha teljes erővel igyekszik szétbontani a kalickát, és úgy lóg a rácsokon, mint a papagáj, máskor meg órákra lefagy, és csak néz rám pislogva.
Nem tudom, mikor lesz elég jól ahhoz, hogy szabadon engedjem, mert még az ülőkére se tud felszállni vagy felugrani, csak mászik a kalicka oldalán. Pedig nagyon szeretne kibújni a rácsok között. Fogalmam sincs róla, hogy lehet kipróbálni, mikor tud már repülni újra.


----------



## Claire 959 (2011 November 6)

Ma megcsodáltam a vadludakat ahogy repültek a magasban. És elgondolkoztam...
Majd találtam egy érdekes cikket róluk. 
Íme:

*Gondolkoztál már azon, hogy miért repülnek V alakban a vadludak?
Mint minden állati viselkedésben, Istennek itt is jó oka volt arra, hogy ezzel az ösztönnel ajándékozza meg a ludakat.

Amikor egy-egy madár suhint egyet a szárnyával, felhajtóerőt képez az őt követő madár számára. 
Egy V alakban, az egész csapat legkevesebb 71 %-kal hosszabb utat tud megtenni, mintha az egyes madarak egyedül repülnének.
Amikor egy lúd kiesik a V alakból, hirtelen úgy érzi, mintha mázsás súly húzná lefelé…
…és gyorsan visszatér a csapathoz.
Csakúgy, mint a ludak…
… azok az emberek, akik azonos irányba tartanak és közösséget alkotnak, gyorsabban jutnak el céljukhoz, mint azok, akik teljesen egyedül próbálják meg azt.

Amikor egy lúd elfárad, hátra repül és egy másik foglalja el a helyét a V csúcsán. 
Ha az embereknek lenne annyi józan eszük, mint a ludaknak, rájönnének, hogy a sikerük egyértelműen a közös munkájukon múlik, felváltva vállalva a munka nehezét és osztozva a vezetés terhein.

A hátul repülő ludak hangos gágogással bátorítják az elsőket a sebesség növelésére. Fontos, hogy a mi hátulról jövő „gágogásunk” bátorító legyen az előttünk haladóknak. Különben csak gágogás marad.” 
Amikor egy lúd megbetegszik, 2 másik lúd is lemarad vele a V alakzatból, és követi, hogy védelmet nyújthassanak számára.

Addig maradnak vele, amíg erőre kap és újra repülni tud, vagy amíg meghal. 
Akkor útra kelnek, hogy beérjék saját alakzatukat, vagy csatlakozzanak egy másikhoz.

Bárcsak mi is ennyire önfeláldozók lennénk, hogy érdemesek lehessünk ilyen barátokra, akik a szükségben mellettünk állnak.*


----------



## atapata (2012 Március 28)

Ez a páva elvesztette a párját azóta a legjobb barátja a kacsa, akakas szemmel tartja, még nem döntötték el ki a domináns. Sajnos azóta a pávát elfogta egy róka.


----------



## Viktor1981 (2012 Április 20)

Ez a madár a Mandarinréce. Az utóbbi években figyelték meg, hogy már Magyarországon is költenek. Nem túl gyakori, veszélyeztetett faj.


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 20)

Ma egy kis fülesbagoly fiókát találtunk kutyaséta közben,kabátba bugyolálva vittük el az állatorvoshoz. Evett,ivott,bízunk benne hogy megmarad.


----------



## atapata (2012 Szeptember 10)

Fehér holló, kár hogy kicsi a kép.

 A másik nagyobb de én rusnyának látom.


----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 10)

*[h=1][/h]*
*[h=1]Egzotikus madarak >> Sáfrányharkály[/h]







[h=1]Sáfrányharkály[/h]
Latin neve: Celeus flavus

Élőhelye: Bolívia, Brazília, Ecuador, Guyana, Francia-Guyana, Kolumbia, Peru, Suriname, Venezuela. 
Testhossza 25 cm. Tápláléka: a fákban megtelepedő hangyák és gyümölcs. A termeszeket nem bántja. A ritka madarak egyike. Kedveli a vizes területeket, így az időszakos ártereket, mocsárerdőket és a folyók menti ligeteket. 
Jellegzetes külseje miatt más madárral nem téveszthető össze. Alapszíne sárga, fejtetőn felálló és elvékonyodó, borzas üstök. Ez miatt feje kissé nagyobbnak tűnhet, mint amekkora valójában.
*​


----------



## atapata (2012 November 6)

*Rozsdafarkú*

.



Ez a kis rozsdafarkú nyáron a teraszomon fészkel ,két éve költ már egy szögre akasztott köcsögben. Késő ősszel félénken nézelődik a télire bedeszkázott és így megváltozott teraszon. Ritkán jön nem nálam telel,tavaszra visszavárom.


----------



## atapata (2014 Április 15)

.Kígyászkeselyü a
*Gyalogos ragadozó madár <----*


----------



## staccato (2015 Június 7)

- "lendületben" !


----------



## staccato (2015 Június 7)

- magányosan, de tekintélyesen!


----------



## staccato (2015 Június 7)

- "kicsinek" is aranyos!  nekem úgy tünik, vidám szeme van!


----------

